# Acting Weird After Flea Treatment



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper is almost a year old and we've been treating her monthly with Advantage flea treatment since we got her at 8 weeks old.

Last month after we treated her she started trying to rub it off. She would rub along the curtains and try to dig up her bed and rub her body around on it. She tried to burrow under the blankets, etc. This went on for about half an hour and then she calmed down to normal. Since this had never happened before, I thought that she must have had a few fleas on her that became agitated when the flea treatment was applied.

But yesterday we gave her her next treatment and she reacted the same way. Does anyone else's dogs do this? Is she just being weird because she doesn't like the wet feeling on her back or are the chemicals bothering her? 

I have looked into natural flea treatments, but they don't seem to be very effective.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a terrible experience with the flea drop given at the same time they got their Rabies.. they all went comatose before we made it home from the vet all 7 of them.. wasn't their first Rabies shot,, but it was the first time the vet wanted me to try the flea drop see how I liked it.. No doubt the Flea stuff is a toxin into their blood stream, maybe they changed the formula since the last time you have used it.. or it's a bad lot.. definitely call the company or your vet and explain what is happening. especially if you find another lot number to use and you don't get the reaction.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

The chemical treatments can absolutely cause reactions. Do you see any redness or irritation at the site? If so, or if it seems to continue to bother her, she should see the vet. 

Natural flea deterrants can definitely be effective. I use only a natural, herbal spray and have never seen a flea on our two.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

You're pouring pesticide on her. Think about that for a minute, lol. I'd say there's probably a pretty good chance it's burning or irritating her.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I use Advantix II and my dog has always, without fail, scratched for two-three days after application. Not as obsessively as your does, it sounds like. And thankfully it doesn't seem to affect his skin, coat, appetite, or overall health. But I agree with the others; it's a chemical and they probably feel it on their skin in some way.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I can show you dogs who are permanently scarred all the way down their spines from topical flea meds. Some dogs can tolerate the stuff and some cannot. Either way, it's still a toxic substance being applied directly to skin. 

PatriciafromCO, what a horrible reaction yours had! I couldn't even imagine going through that with SEVEN all at the same time!  I would have been totally freaking out. Did all survive?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it stings. . .I have one cat who WILL NOT let me apply flea drops to him, no way no how, once he smells the alcohol in them he's outta there. So rolling around is pretty normal and I wouldn't consider that an actual toxic reaction. Even if it doesn't sting I'm sure it feels weird.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I think it stings. . .I have one cat who WILL NOT let me apply flea drops to him, no way no how, once he smells the alcohol in them he's outta there. So rolling around is pretty normal and I wouldn't consider that an actual toxic reaction. Even if it doesn't sting I'm sure it feels weird.


To be honest, I've had cats who have never had flea treatment respond to the smell of rubbing alcohol by hissing and fleeing. It's kind of perplexing, honestly. I think they just hate teh smell. 

And I have no doubt it's not the most pleasant thing ever. It is, however, more pleasant than the fleas that eat mine alive without chemical flea control or lyme. I live in the woods, in the south. Fleas and ticks are A Problem.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton used to freak out when I put topicals on him, though I wonder how much was him not wanting to sit still and not knowing what I was doing to him. Now I just have him "down" and he lays there and waits, gets a cookie when I'm done, and goes back about his business. He doesn't even seem to notice I did anything.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

not a fan of advantage i prefer frontline but thats just me it seems kinda normal i mean they know something is on them just like when you get lightener on your hair from color it tingles


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

CptJack said:


> To be honest, I've had cats who have never had flea treatment respond to the smell of rubbing alcohol by hissing and fleeing. It's kind of perplexing, honestly. I think they just hate teh smell.
> 
> And I have no doubt it's not the most pleasant thing ever. It is, however, more pleasant than the fleas that eat mine alive without chemical flea control or lyme. I live in the woods, in the south. Fleas and ticks are A Problem.


in tech school we were actually taught to put a cotton ball soaked with alcohol up to a cat's nose to stop it purring so we could get a heart/resp. rate.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I have to chase down the cats to put their flea treatment on each month and then they kinda run around like morons on and off for the next few hours. 

Ranger doesn't seem any different, but he doesn't really like the smell.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Kayota said:


> in tech school we were actually taught to put a cotton ball soaked with alcohol up to a cat's nose to stop it purring so we could get a heart/resp. rate.


We always just blew on their noses.


----------

